# Making My Own Soft Plastics



## fishinfool36 (May 19, 2014)

I would love to start making my own soft plastics, is: tubes, worms, creatures, and swimbaits. The problem is, I have absolutely no idea where to start or how.

Can any of my fishing brethren help a complete newb and point me in the right direction on where to buy good molds and all the plasctic I need.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Check this site. WWW.lurecraft.com... I thought about getting into it as well, and this seemed like the best site to get everything you need to get started.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinfool36 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Bad Bub. Appreciate the help


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Jannsnetcraft.com

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I looked into this also making own plastics. I started adding up the bare necessities and its not hard to hit the 500 dollar mark. For just starting I thought that a tad expensive.

Molds are costly as are the raw plastics and additives. Plus minimal safety equipment needed. Face shield , long sleeved shirts and gloves as I guess the plastic can burn like h***.

I was kinda surprised at how expensive it is. Not saying I will never do it but its staying on the back burner for now.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

papaperch said:


> I looked into this also making own plastics. I started adding up the bare necessities and its not hard to hit the 500 dollar mark. For just starting I thought that a tad expensive.
> 
> Molds are costly as are the raw plastics and additives. Plus minimal safety equipment needed. Face shield , long sleeved shirts and gloves as I guess the plastic can burn like h***.
> 
> I was kinda surprised at how expensive it is. Not saying I will never do it but its staying on the back burner for now.


My exact thoughts... and when you have people like Big Joshy around, that already took the leap, I'd rather save myself the frustration and just give my money to them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Or you can give me your money I make some soft plastic now.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If someone can make something like this at a reasonable price. They could get some of my money in copious amounts. In 2" sizes I have to order from England. The 3 inch sizes are available in the States. The 2 inchers are Berkley Drop Shot minnows. The 3 inchers are Bento Minnows.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes it costly, and you might not save alot, but its fun and rewarding. Compare it to fishing, its cheaper to buy a fish in the store every now and then vs the costs of your boat and fishing equipment...but thats not fun. 

Michael


----------

